# TOPS Knives



## Loki (Oct 6, 2012)

To all,

I bought a new knife from this company earlier in the year at SHOT. *"C.A.T. #200 Covert Anti-Terrorism" MODEL*. Made in American by Americans, Veteran owned and operated, help a brother out! I have carried it extensively on several adventures into the wilderness (backpacking, hunting and fishing as well as trekking) and urban areas. Love it, excellent product! Reasonable prices and solid workmanship. As the names implies "TOPS" as in TOP Sergeant E-8... Check them out and they have many other solid products. Right size, right feel and clips on any clothes. I even took it diving and carry it on my boat. 

http://www.topsknives.com/product_info.php?cPath=2&products_id=34


----------



## Hillclimb (Sep 13, 2019)

I just ordered two knives from their new Viking Tactical line. Was hoping to see if anyone else here has heard of the company or used their knives?


----------



## blubuilt (Sep 15, 2019)

Hillclimb said:


> I just ordered two knives from their new Viking Tactical line. Was hoping to see if anyone else here has heard of the company or used their knives?


They're pretty good blades for sure. I own the C.U.T and the Fieldcraft 3.5. Both are solidly built, hold an edge well, and the carbon coating on the C.U.T is super thick. Have abused both quite a bit hunting and camping and they hold up well. Cannot speak for the Viking line, but the two I have were very well priced for the product received. I'd buy from them again for sure.


----------

